# Did you dream of your babies before you were ever pg?



## PreciousTreasures (Dec 18, 2007)

I dreamed of my first dd my whole life and KNEW when I got pg the first time she would be a girl.
Then after she was born about three months later I dreamed I was standing in my dining room with dd1 in her high chair and another dc on my hip. So I KNEW that another was coming before too much longer. Now I have dd2 who is 20 mos younger than dd1.
Then when dd2 was about 2 mos old (she just turned 7 mos) I dreamed of TWO babies - a boy and a girl, named Nathaniel and Sophie and they were either twins or very close together but I couldn't tell how far from the older two. Now I can't stop thinking about these two babies. In a way I want them right now. I feel like they're already mine and I'm just waiting for them to get here. I find myself thinking "I need to save these clothes because Sophie will need them." or "I'll have to buy a blue one of those when Nathaniel comes."
Am I crazy? Is this just wishful thinking? Anyone else out there have an experience like this?


----------



## Sioko (Feb 3, 2007)

When my friends and I were teenagers we all got together and tried to "feel out" our future children. I could see only daughters for me. Daughters as far as the eye could see forward and back. There was a ghost of a boy named "Charlie". Now I have my two girls and I dreamed of both of them while pregnant and knew they were girls and the first one would be very blonde, smart and sweet and the second would be fiery, loyal, and short-tempered and all that was true. Now I am having trouble having "the rest" of my children and I wonder if it's because "Charlie" is trying to come through but can't. But also I still see only daughters so Charlie "can't" come.... Something's not right. I even have a bag full of boy clothes "just in case"!

But yeah, I know how you feel and I also think I'm just being crazy with wishful thinking.

I hope we can see our heart children soon....







:


----------



## PreciousTreasures (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
I hope we can see our heart children soon....







:

Thanks! I'm glad I'm not crazy







:. I sometimes think that I can't possibly wait to have them
 






and then again sometimes I think I'm just imagining it all







. I've got the baby itch even though dd2 is just 7 mos. Somehow I feel like my family isn't complete and I won't feel right until it is







.

I'd love to hear any other stories of mamas who had some kind of 'Prophetic' experience about their babies.







:


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I think I did. I was having a deep meditation time shortly after the death of my grandmother several years ago and I was very introspective on life, etc. and I remember being completely "zoned out", I suppose, and I clearly recall a very young girl (3 ish?) who looked similar to me come up to me as I was lying in shavasana and come pick up my hand for a second, then she smiled and then walked away. I always assumed this was going to be my daughter (I had never be preg before this). well, when I got pregnant I had hoped this was when I was going to meet her, but the further along I got, I knew it was a boy, and it surely was a boy. DS is wonderful but I can't shake the feeling that I'm supposed to have a DD someday too. But I also worry that maybe that was it. Maybe that was her and somewhere along the line I MC without knowing it and that was all I got to see of her. Anyway, just typing that makes me choke up. I feel we'll be complete with a DS and DD but I just hope she really is going to come. Anyway, who knows what will happen. I still think about that though, so clearly, I find myself tempted ALL THE TIME, to go to a psychic just to hear something like I was right about this, but I don't really know how I feel about that. Anyway, interesting thread!


----------



## Pax Vobiscum (Jan 31, 2008)

Catters, it sounds to me, as a removed source, that the girl may have been your grandmother?

I do not dream my children. But I know them. I know when they are coming and who they are.







It's a lovely gift.


----------



## PreciousTreasures (Dec 18, 2007)

Pax Vobiscum said:


> Catters, it sounds to me, as a removed source, that the girl may have been your grandmother?QUOTE]
> 
> That's a lovely thought too. Either way, Catters, I hope that you are blessed having seen her and if she is your daughter then she comes to you soon!
> 
> ...


----------



## mommyem (Jan 18, 2008)

I feel a little boy named Jaime waiting to come. It's strange because I don't think of that name as one my husband or I would choose really. I do hope he comes!


----------



## PreciousTreasures (Dec 18, 2007)

mommyem, I hope he comes to you!
Have you looked up the name to see what it means? I've done that with the names of the babies I dreamed.
I find everything about this fascinating!


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

well, I was thinking that could have possibly been her, but she looked so different from my grandmother as a child and I had this strong "daughter" vibe. But I also sometimes wonder if it was maybe "me"? Like little me trying to comfort big me at that time? Hoo boy, that sounds kind of nutty!

Savasana is the relaxation after a yoga session.


----------



## swellmomma (Jan 1, 2004)

I tend to have dreams of a baby, recurrent for months before I conceive. And I have known without testing that I am pregnant before af is even due. The scariest one though started 2 weeks ago. I have had a recurring dream of going for an u/s and seeing 4 sacs, the dream skips forward to finding out it is 3 girls and 1 boy, it skips forward again to them being around 18 months, beautiful children with strawberry blond hair(I have dark dark hair, S/O is greying but after I told him of this dream he informed me he had starwberry blond hair as a small child). In the dream when they are toddlers I call them by name, Arianna, Bethany, Christine, and Declan. None of these are names from previous baby name lists, and after I looked up meanings they are all related to Christ or the Bible in some way.

Arianne means most holy
Bethany was the birth place of Lazarus
Christine means follower of Christ
Declan was the name of a saint

SO perhaps this will come to pass, perhaps not but sure feels real. I have caught myself thinking about these 4 during the day. I have found myself hinking of middle names etc. Only time will tell but I hope this means they will come into my life.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

I dreamed about all of my kids when I was pregnant with my first - oldest a girl, middle a boy, youngest a girl. There were two 'shadows' off to a side - I've always figured they were kids I _might_ have.

I dreamed my son's wedding before I ever conceived him.

I've had dreams and visits from another one for years. Brigid. Her presence is *really* strong and I'm just waiting on her to come now. I really can't wait... I've felt her around since I was pg with my first.


----------



## fionafrances (Jan 17, 2008)

I have prophetic dreams ALL the time. I think that I should have a dream notebook and write all the ones down that I can remember. Anyway when I was pg with my dd I always had dreams that she was a girl. i would often have dreams that she was tiny and I would put her in a laundry basket on top of clothes while I was doing laundry and she would never cry and I would have to look for her when it was time to nurse her. Very weird dreams. Turns out she was 8lbs 6oz so not tiny at all!







When I was pg with my son I didn't have a lot of dreams. I never had one about a baby anyway. So I had no idea what I was haveing but everyone around me thought he was a boy and they were right. I have always wanted twins but there are none in my family. I can't remember if I have ever had any dreams about that or not, but if I ever do I am sure that it will come true because most every dream I have has come to be true either in present time or years after I have the dream. Weird......


----------



## Pax Vobiscum (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catters* 
well, I was thinking that could have possibly been her, but she looked so different from my grandmother as a child and I had this strong "daughter" vibe. But I also sometimes wonder if it was maybe "me"? Like little me trying to comfort big me at that time? Hoo boy, that sounds kind of nutty!

Savasana is the relaxation after a yoga session.









Well, as to that I have a couple of thoughts. It could have been your grandmother in her soon to be new body. Also, I sometimes wonder if we aren't children when we are between lives.

Of course with such a strong daughter vibe, you're most likely right.

Hmmm... you could go through so many ideas. Like your twin sister who died in the womb before anyone knew you were a twin...








That would make a good novel actually.









OR... your grandmother is coming back AS your daughter!








Actually I did hear about that. It was a grandfather/great grandson. It was an amazing and beautiful story. But sadly I can't remember where I read it.







It was just amazing.


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pax Vobiscum* 
Well, as to that I have a couple of thoughts. It could have been your grandmother in her soon to be new body. Also, I sometimes wonder if we aren't children when we are between lives.

Of course with such a strong daughter vibe, you're most likely right.

Hmmm... you could go through so many ideas. Like your twin sister who died in the womb before anyone knew you were a twin...







That would make a good novel actually.









OR... your grandmother is coming back AS your daughter!








Actually I did hear about that. It was a grandfather/great grandson. It was an amazing and beautiful story. But sadly I can't remember where I read it.







It was just amazing.

whoa, scary. I totally have outlined a story about a twin who died at birth and stays with her living sister all through her life. eep. I always thought that would make for a cool story, but then my best friend just had twin girls so I abandoned the idea because I certainly would never want her to think I would even imagine one of her babies not being here, kwim? Which of course, I never did as I thought of this several years ago, but, you know. lol!

I like the idea of maybe my grandmother preparing for her new body/life. That would be really sweet. Maybe I just hope to have a daughter so much that I hang on to that experience.


----------



## PreciousTreasures (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swellmomma* 
I tend to have dreams of a baby, recurrent for months before I conceive. And I have known without testing that I am pregnant before af is even due. The scariest one though started 2 weeks ago. I have had a recurring dream of going for an u/s and seeing 4 sacs, the dream skips forward to finding out it is 3 girls and 1 boy, it skips forward again to them being around 18 months, beautiful children with strawberry blond hair(I have dark dark hair, S/O is greying but after I told him of this dream he informed me he had starwberry blond hair as a small child). In the dream when they are toddlers I call them by name, Arianna, Bethany, Christine, and Declan. None of these are names from previous baby name lists, and after I looked up meanings they are all related to Christ or the Bible in some way.

Arianne means most holy
Bethany was the birth place of Lazarus
Christine means follower of Christ
Declan was the name of a saint

SO perhaps this will come to pass, perhaps not but sure feels real. I have caught myself thinking about these 4 during the day. I have found myself hinking of middle names etc. Only time will tell but I hope this means they will come into my life.

I think that is totally awesome! I'd love to know if you end up having these babies. How fascinating!


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

I have had lots of dreams about my kids. I keep saying I want 3 of each gender but in every single dream I have ONLY daughters. Hmmm...


----------



## wondermama (May 10, 2005)

Yes -- I dreamed of my son years before I had him. I had a vivid image of holding him up near a river, with sunlight all around him, he was laughing and I was very, very happy. The night I conceived him, I knew I was conceiving him. And, a few weeks before he was born, I had a dream that I was in labor in a house with lots of windows and a huge thunderstorm going on outside...then the dream fast-forwarded, the storm was gone and I was no longer in labor. I looked around for my baby, and there he was! I "heard" a voice say, "don't worry about when or how it happens, you'll get the baby of your dreams." As it turns out, he was late, it was a *very* stormy labor, and when he came out he looked EXACTLY like the baby in my dream...

Interestingly, this was my second child...I had no dreams of my (firstborn)daughter, no awareness of her conception, and I didn't *know* what she would look like like I did my son.

I've since had a "visit" from a presence I believe is my third child, a daughter, and I'm getting things in order to conceive. Stay tuned...


----------



## PreciousTreasures (Dec 18, 2007)

It's very interesting to me that there are those women and even just some conceptions that mamas know they are concieving right then or know fairly quickly after without any outside thing telling them so.

An interesting occurance with both my babies: the Lord woke me up in the middle of the night and told me to "Sit Up." So I did but that was it. So both times I sat up straight and was very tired because it was like 2 or 3 in the morning but for a while I didn't feel like He would let me lay down yet. So I waited until I just "felt" like it was okay to lay back down and then I did. Both times the next morning or later in the day I had implantation bleeding. I'm convinced that both times I needed to sit up to let the fertilized egg slide down a bit with gravity so that it would implant in the right place and not too far up.
I know that all sounds a little crazy but it happened two times and both times I got babies out of it. I'm waiting for that next "sit up" message from God...







:


----------



## fantesia28 (Jun 20, 2006)

I think it is really cool that you have had dreams about your children before they were conceived!! I wish I had that gift!! I will say that for years I have *felt* like I was going to have one more child and it would be a girl, but I have never dreamed of this child.

Last year I did have two dreams that I had given birth to twins. In one of the dreams I was BF'g them both and the other one I remember they were still in my belly and the ultrasound tech told me I had a boy and a girl in there. I distictly remember telling the tech before she told me that I thought the one on the right was a boy because he felt much larger than the one on the left. I have no twins that run in my family so the odds of this are VERY slim, but I have thought of this dream a lot. In fact, so much that I thought of two names that I love for the boy/girl twins.







How silly is that!!









Me and my DH are having conversations as to if we will even have anymore kids. I want another and he doesn't... but, I keep feeling like there is a baby (or two) missing in our family still. I guess only time will tell.

I wonder if there is a way to channel energy to know if there will be anymore children?? I haven't ever been very good at this type of thing though.


----------



## zjandosmom (Dec 13, 2004)

With my boys no but with our dd I did dream I had a girl. It was so strange, but I knew when I woke up we would have a girl. I tested but it came up neg. I waited a few more days and we got the +! At the end of my pg I went to bed 'asking' her to come the next day as it was her oldest brothers due date and my Dad would be home to help my Mom with the boys. Sure enough I was awoken at 4:30 with contractions!


----------



## treespeak (Nov 30, 2007)

I love these stories. I didn't dream with my son before getting pregnant, but two weeks before we conceived him, I got a call from an acquaintance who had dreamed that I was pregnant, and she was wondering if it was true. I hadn't seen this woman for several years, so it really seemed out of nowhere. A few weeks later, after ovulating, I dreamed that I was looking at a large screen full of chromosomes that were splitting and recombining. In the dream I was counting the hours since conception to figure out how many cell divisions had taken place! Did I wake up and assume I was pregnant? Nooooope...I wrote the dream down in my journal and forgot about it until I missed my period and was looking back to figure out when we'd conceived! Still, it's cool to think that I got to glimpse my son during his first moments of life.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

My dh dreamed of our daughter before she was born. I didn't even know that I was pregnant yet, but he did. In fact, he went out and bought me a card and showed me the date on the receipt as "evidence" that he had known before me.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I dream of babies all the time - for years. Now, I dream of them or being pregnant at least 3x a week. I don't think my dreams foretell anything given I'm never pregnant. I think its just on my mind a lot so my unconscious mind use pregnancy and babies to send me other messages.


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had baby and pregnancy dreams since I was a teenager. I had one last night, actually. It seems the more recent ones (in the last year) have been more realistic, because I not only dreamt of the baby, but dreamt of breastfeeding and close skin-to-skin contact/bonding. In the dream last night I was toting the baby around in some kind of wrap.








Really wonderful dreams, but they make me yearn even more to be a mom.

Obviously none of them have come true yet. I usually dream about a baby girl (what I would prefer), but once or twice I dreamt about a baby boy.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I also should point out, that most of my pregnancy/baby dreams are in my 2ww. Its probably from a combination of hormones + wishful thinking.


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

My DS told me that he dreamt about his little brother. He doesn't have one. He's been talking about his baby brother for about a year now, he has named him Trevor, and he tells me that Trevor will be coming on a Friday, or that Trevor wants to share his room, things like that.

When I was pregnant with DS, I dreamt I was having a boy. Dreamt it twice actually. For some reason though, I always felt I was having a girl. Yet I dreamt about a boy. So maybe there's something to be said for dreams!


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok, idk if this counts, but with my first pregnancy I simply knew I was pg with a boy and about a week before my mc, I had a dream that it was going to happen - it still devastated me. About a month or two after that, I had a dream that we had two little girls running around our then apartment. They were very close in age, and laughing and squealing because I think dh was chasing them around - and so I've just always known that we're going to have girls only - I just don't know WHEN. Yep, that's the part that would be nice to know.

Oh and with my most recent pregnancy (and mc) I knew I was pg almost from conception. And mc or healthy pregnancy I felt very peaceful about it all, like that's just what was suppose to happen. Naturally I would have liked a different outcome, but I'm oddly at peace with what did happen. Hard to explain.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

when I was about to miscarry (although i didn't know it yet) I dreamed that I gave birth to a blonde haired brown eyed toddler boy. somehow in my dream I KNEW this toddler was 22 months. 22 months after my EDD month I had Caleb. and he's got blonde hair and brown eyes.









Last January I had a dream that I had a UC with a dark haired baby girl...we were TTA so I figured it was a fluke or a dream birth kind of dream...I remember thinking "well she was born in february...and it's january and i know i'm not pregnant!" but I did get a suprise bfp and am (likely) in labor now with a little girl!


----------



## Staciemao (Feb 15, 2008)

I had just found out that I was pregnant (after Joey and one MC, but before Faith) and I had a dream that an angel was talking to me. The angel told me that this baby would be named April, after the month that she was born. I was confused, as the baby wasn't due until July. I realized then (or maybe the angel told me) that the baby was going to be very early and wouldn't live. I started crying and told the angel that I would rather miscarry than have a baby born and not live. The next day I started bleeding.

I truly believe, to this day, that the Lord very compassionately gave me a choice. And six months later I was pregnant with Faith.








:


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I couldn't imagine that. Knowing me I would have argued with god(dess). It would devastate me because we have been trying so hard to get pg. I admire your strength!


----------



## PreciousTreasures (Dec 18, 2007)

Since I started this thread I suppose I should post about my two most recent dreams.
The first I can remember only that I had a baby boy.
The second (dreamed the next night) I was in labor at full term and my obgyn tells me some thing like "You need to sit up so we can get to him" or something like that. I remember thinking "HIM?!?!?" and being really happy and excited that I was indeed going to have the baby boy I have dreamed of.








What these dreams have done is to make me really anxious to have my other two babies (a boy then a girl) and have my family all together. I feel like it's not complete yet.








I'm excited and can't wait to see what's going to happen. I want to poas all the time whether it's even possible (that I'd be pregnant) or not. I bought some pg tests the other day just to help alleiviate my obsession.


----------



## MyLilPwny (Feb 22, 2008)

It was around the end of my 1st trimester being pregnant and I had a dream that my husband and I were in our old apartment and we were either the adoptive or foster care parents of a boy who was around 3 years old with blondish brown hair. I introduced him to someone saying "he is not our real baby," and then pointed to the baby in my lap and said, "This is our real baby, Alyssa." The part about the boy doesn't make any sense. I don't know who he would be and we don't plan on taking care of a child that isn't ours.

I never had any ultrasounds because I was doing a home birth with a midwife, so I didn't know for certain what I was having, but I was pretty certain that I was having a girl. When I gave birth, my husband caught our baby and I said to him before I took a look, "Its a girl, isn't it?" and he looked and showed me and it was. The midwife asked if we had a name and we immediately said "Alyssa Coral." It was a good thing we had a girl, because we did not have any boy names picked out.

However, my husband would tell me that he always had dreams it was a boy. I think the next baby will be a boy.


----------

